# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام کنکور 93

## mina74

زمان ثبت نام کنکور 93 از 16 تا 23 آذر ماه هست 
کنکور هم در تاریخ های 5 و 6 و 7 تیر 93 برگزار خواهد شد!

_اینم لینکش
_http://www.sanjesh.org/FullStory.aspx?gid=12&id=1142

----------


## میثم93

واقعا خبر خیلی غافل گیر کننده ای بود!!!! و خیلی هم سری از  کدوم نهاد امنیتی پرسیدی؟!!!!!!!!

----------


## mina74

> واقعا خبر خیلی غافل گیر کننده ای بود!!!! و خیلی هم سری از  کدوم نهاد امنیتی پرسیدی؟!!!!!!!!


lمسخره نکنید 
خیلی ها نمیدونن برای اطلاعشون گذاشتم!

----------


## ROS3

ببخشیدیه سوال برام پیش اومد کنکورریاضی مگه6تیرنیست؟؟؟

----------


## mina74

> ببخشیدیه سوال برام پیش اومد کنکورریاضی مگه6تیرنیست؟؟؟


خیر کنکور ریاضی 5 تیر 5 شنبست دوست عزیز

----------


## Mohsen K

اينطوري باشه خيلي بهتره چون ماه رمضون بشه نميتونيم سر جلسه چيزي بخوريم واگه آب نخوريم مغزمون قدرتش از دقيقه 100 آزمون به بعد خيلي كاهش پيدا ميكنه

----------


## میثم93

> اينطوري باشه خيلي بهتره چون ماه رمضون بشه نميتونيم سر جلسه چيزي بخوريم واگه آب نخوريم مغزمون قدرتش از دقيقه 100 آزمون به بعد خيلي كاهش پيدا ميكنه


محسن جان من ماه رمضون  هم باشه  آب  که سهله تو جلسه کنکور غذا  هم میخورم!!!!! مگه کسی میتونه چیزی بگه؟!!! میگم برای  پیشرفت  علمه!!!!

----------


## hamid19

mersi man vaghean nemidonestam kojast mamnon mina jan

----------


## mina102

مرسی بابت اطلاعت

----------

